

Artist uses a .22-caliber shotgun as paintbrush - thankuz
http://designtaxi.com/news/33982/The-Gun-Not-as-Weapon-but-Artist-s-Paintbrush/

======
sweettea
What in the nine hells is a .22 caliber _shotgun_? Shouldn't it be a .22
caliber rifle? A shotgun tends to involve multiple, random pellets, which
doesn't appear to be what the article talks about.

~~~
billswift
I haven't seen or even heard of any in decades, but there were some smoothbore
.22 "rifles" and pistols made for firing shot capsules (they could fire
ordinary bullets too). The ones I know of were intended for "snake medicine"
where rattlesnakes were common. The reason for the smooth bore is that firing
shot capsules out of rifled barrels leads to "blown patterns", that is areas
where there are no pellets, especially towards the center of the pattern which
is where you are actually aiming the gun.

~~~
thankuz
Well said!

------
Terretta
Not a shotgun.

 _[Creel] comments, “The gunfire itself dictates how and what can be done. I
use .22 caliber bullets and have to take into account the size of the bullets
as well as the energy of the blast behind the projectile. The bullets dictate
the size of the images I make and the blast knocks the paint off around each
bullet hole: this all has to be planned for when I am designing a piece.”
Creel holds his rifle directly against 4 x 6 white aluminum panels and fires
as many as 5,000 bullets per panel to create his a finished piece._ \--
<http://www.handeyemagazine.com/node/104>

~~~
thankuz
".22 caliber bullets" don't mean it wasn't a shotgun. It means he fired .22
caliber ammunition. Could have been fired from a shotgun (over under .410 w/
.22 long rifle maybe?)

~~~
Terretta
_"the projectile"_

A shotgun doesn't fire a single projectile, unless this is some kind of weird
shotgun slug in a .22 shotgun cartridge.

Certainly seems more likely this particular headline and linked article are
wrong, while all the other articles on the artist's site are right.

------
harshpotatoes
As always, I was hoping The Simpsons was the inspiration behind this. (for
those who don't wish to watch, I'm referring to the make up gun Homer
invents).
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPpCvM1EVKE&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPpCvM1EVKE&feature=related)

But, a human dot matrix printer works too.

------
wglb
Sorry, that is not a shotgun. It is a 22 rifle.

You can get cartridges that have birdshot in them, but from looking at the
closeup of the holes, those would be .22 caliber holes.

------
elvirs
i suspect he will loose hearing ability to some percentage after hearing
hundreds of shots right next to him.

~~~
thankuz
Well unless he's also a musician he should be just fine since artists usually
rely on their eyes rather than ears. However, he, and anyone else using
firearms, should always wear approved hearing and eye protection. That goes
for onlookers too!

